# your help needed in cleveland



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/6470


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Things are, as usual ,completly screwed up in Cleveland. The City DID issue a statement to police to keep enforcing Cleveland's own gun laws after the Supreme Ct ruling. Not only gun registration but an assinine assault rifle ban and a few others. The Cleveland Police Patrolmans Association (Police Union) then sent a memo to all members saying to not follow the City's orders due to liability of unlawful arrest and violation of rights. Not to mention its just plain wrong. Problem is that alot of policemen dont keep up to date on gun laws and just keep doing things the same old way. Either that or they are so anti CCW/gun they dont give a hoot about the change in the laws. There are alot of them believe it or not.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Police not believe in the law, say it ain't so !!!!!!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Leave it to Cleveland to screw up everything.
Seams they cant even pour a glass of milk without overfilling or underfilling the glass.
They cant even get the voting thing fixed.


----------

